# Rummynose Rasboras info?



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Came upon them at an LFS, but did not get a scientific name and nothing comes up in a Google search using this common name.

FYI: It is a bluish-white fish similarly shaped to a Scissortail Rasbora. Its nose is orange-red as are the tips of its tail.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Nevermind. Did another Google search and found a Cichlid Exchange site that had the scientific name...*Sawbwa resplendens*


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Are you considering getting any? If so, avoid keeping them with fish that are pushy eaters. They have a hard time getting enough to eat in tanks like that. This has been others experience as well as my own.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Cavan,
Did you keep males and females? When I saw them on display at the LFS they were all males.

Also did you find them to school well?

Thanks.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Sawbwa resplendens are indeed very timid in the company of other fish. I witnessed Green neon tetras (P. simulans) out compete them for food. They like darker tanks with a lot of plants. They are not exactly the best schoolers, they seem to like hanging out in the plants most of the time. Their spawning ritual is pretty interesting, groups of males will follow gravid females around the tank., looking for deposit sites (the undersides of broad leaves and anything floating on the surface for that matter. ie plastic container lids) This is the only Rasbora- type fish I have ever been able to spawn. Given their delicate disposition, they are quite long lived, I have a wild trio that is going on 4 years.

The lake they come from has yielded several very attractive cyprinids in recent years. I wonder if Lake Inle has any plants of interest? Biotopers should look into this...


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Well, from what you guys are telling me I'll probably pass on these. They looked interesting in the LFS's display tank, but I have a small school of Dwarf Neon Rainbows in this tank so bashful eaters need not apply :lol:


----------

